# Some of my tricks, with some Eurocarving focus using duck



## Winterzahn (May 15, 2021)

Hi, I am riding duck stance +15/-15

and put some work into tricks, especially Eurocarve in Duck and Butters.

If you are also into this and using duck stance, let me know and let us share maybe some findings and/ or videos






subscription, questions and comments appreciated


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Damn I miss riding my Stale Fish. Such a beautiful board, and video!

I've got mine set up more like +18/-9 though. Still rides switch fine but since I don't ride a lot of switch on that board I appreciate being set up more comfortably for everything else.


----------



## Winterzahn (May 15, 2021)

thx.
Yeah the duck stance only pays off when riding more and more switch and sometimes going into park. I use setbback 1cm, and the stalefish does switch pretty fine.

first I started into snowboarding with a superwide twin, (282mm min waist)
which sucked in pow.
followed by mtnpig, which was better in pow but too stiff for park, making the park experience a bit tough.

Super happy now with the Stalefish, that provides a bit of all.
(the other boards I still have, but using them rarely)


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

What size are you riding for your weight?


----------



## Winterzahn (May 15, 2021)

Stalefish 157cm
Weight is about 85kg/187lbs


----------



## matt.zilliox (Nov 22, 2021)

Winterzahn said:


> Hi, I am riding duck stance +15/-15
> 
> and put some work into tricks, especially Eurocarve in Duck and Butters.
> 
> ...


well that was fun with my morning coffee!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

cool video, nice riding. Song felt like chugging coffee though lol


----------

